# Smoked Stuffed Peppers w/Q-view



## piaconis (Jul 31, 2012)

My wife wanted to make stuffed peppers.  So, being the TBS junkie that I am, I talked her into letting me smoke them.  Submitted for your approval:

Ready to go, stuffed with a mixture of ground beef, country sausage, rice, spices, and other super secret stuff my wife does, then stuffed into bell, cubanelle, and jalapeno peppers, and coated in tomato sauce







TBS time






Looking good






As usual, I have a hard time getting pics prior to eating.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks great! I stuff and smoke bells then vac seal and freeze for hunting camp.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2012)

Pia, morning...  The stuffed peps look awesome....   Good job....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....   Dave


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks good to me. I love stuffed peppers and last year was the first time I tried them smoked and they are awesome! To bad the wife doesn't like stuffed peppers otherwise I would be making them weekly.


----------

